# Atlanta/Smyrna changes?



## sonicfruits (Feb 21, 2017)

Any one hear/confirm about the Smyrna location now doing Prime now? someone told me they are?

Reminds me heard a rumor some time back on a potential Kennesaw location? anyone confirm that?

Also curious where the staging areas have been for the new "Atlanta North Restaurants" ?

Thanks


----------

